

Google goes DARPA - dsr12
http://fortune.com/2014/08/14/google-goes-darpa/

======
kefs
Video of Regina Dugan and her team (Google's Advanced Technology and Projects
group (ATAP)), including Johnny Lee, at Google I/O 2014..

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV8JDSO1NS8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV8JDSO1NS8)

